# Lancaster bomber



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i heard an unusual noise flying over head today,so when i seen what it was i ran and grabbed my camera...

These guys were in the area with fairford air show being on.

Hopefully they will be back tomorrow. I wont post all the pics as there are quite a few so instead a few of my favourites























































and it wouldn't be right if these guys weren't about














































the rest of the pics can be found  here


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting, amazing pics :thumb:

Will we ever be that great again


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I was lucky a child I went to Reginald Mitchell CP, (the bloke who designed the Spitfire) the school backed onto the house where he was born.

Pretty much every year we'd have a day with a low level pass by a Spit, some years Hurricane & Spit. And more often than not a helicopter land on school field. The sound of a Spitfire is unforgettable..

Great pics by the way...:thumb::thumb:

*Spit low pass (bad language at end of both vids)*





And just to show are lads uphold the tradition of the low pass


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics mate :thumb:

A force to be reckoned with back in the day


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I love seeing the old Warbirds...

Wonder what it would have been like seeing a squadron of these flying overhead !


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Dampdog,

How is this for low flying ??


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just as a side note on this story, my wifes grandfather died in a Lancaster bomber in the last weeks of the WW2.
He was a rear gunner in a Lancaster and died when his plane was shot down and crashed into Fjord on a mission over Norway.
The plane was only found about 10 years ago, this was due to new diving and photographic equipment that could get so deep.
RIP George..


Kev


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

All but impossible for us to imagine what these young men went through.. We owe them a great debt.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

spursfan said:


> Just as a side note on this story, my wifes grandfather died in a Lancaster bomber in the last weeks of the WW2.
> He was a rear gunner in a Lancaster and died when his plane was shot down and crashed into Fjord on a mission over Norway.
> The plane was only found about 10 years ago, this was due to new diving and photographic equipment that could get so deep.
> RIP George..
> ...


A family friend was also a tail end Charlie, survived the war at ridiculous odds and then got cancer


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

wedgie said:


> Dampdog,
> 
> How is this for low flying ??


Jesus Christ! :lol: I'd have **** myself big time!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my pals works on the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, has been in the Lanc many times but usually in the Dakota. The most sickening thing is he gets paid for it...
PS None of the crew wear parachutes, which is why they are always close to the deck...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Awww I love the Lancaster :argie: hearing those engines makes me feel all fuzzy.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DampDog said:


> All but impossible for us to imagine what these young men went through.. We owe them a great debt.


Agreed, we owe them everything, but sadly i feel we have let them & their sacrifices down, the present state of this once great country speaks for itself.

We have no ****ing idea what a hard life really is.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Agreed, we owe them everything, but sadly i feel we have let them & their sacrifices down, the present state of this once great country speaks for itself.
> 
> We have no ****ing idea what a hard life really is.


Spot on, I became good friends with an old chap who recently passed away. He used to tell me loads of when "I were a lad stories". His brother was stationed out on the Ivory cost during the war. He returned after 3 years with malnutrition, malaria and what they'd call post traumatic stress today. He himself worked down the pit from the age of 16, when coal was dug with a pick from a seam 18" high..

Kids think they have a hard life if they run out of credits on the feckin phones..


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Where were you yesterday with such blue skies? It was absolubtly tipping it down in most places!!


----------

